# Uterine Artery Doppler



## jthomas (Jan 30, 2009)

I have a provider performing Uterine Artery Doppler services.  My readings state this is an experimental procedure.  There are no CPT codes for this service.  Would it be correct to use the unlisted code 76999?  
Thank you for your help,
Jen


----------



## Katzson (Mar 13, 2009)

76820  is the CPT for Doppler - UA
76821  is the CPT for MCA Doppler

Hope that helps!


----------



## bfrausto (Aug 4, 2011)

*76820*

Can you confirm that this code can be done for GYN reasons?  My provider wants to perform a uterine artery doppler on a non pregnant patient.  What code would you use for this 76999?

Thank you
Belinda Frausto


----------

